# Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

1.:
Bin KEIN Karpfenspezi

2.:
Fragen und Überlegungen zum Karpfenangeln hab ich dennoch:

Einer der fängt, klar, das muss ein guter Boilie sein....

Aber wenn selbst gedippte Plaste- und Schaumstoffkugeln aufm Futterplatz fangen, dann fragt sich der Schwabe:
Zu was eigentlich teuer Boilie kaufen?

Und wieso dippen manche Boilies, statt gleich billige Schaumstoffkugeln zu dippen?


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Artificial Baits fangen, gar keine Frage und machmal sogar besser, weil auffälliger als die natürlichen, b.z.w. verdaulichen Vorbilder.

Nur wirst du um Boilies und Pellets nicht herum kommen, denn wie willst du sonst füttern!? Einfach eine gedippte Plastikkugel solo einwerfen wird gar nix bringen, außer vielleicht dem berühmten Zufall.


----------



## jan_h (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Ein guter Boilie arbeitet und gibt im Wasser nach und nach Inhaltsstoffe bzw. Lockstoffe frei. Die einzelnen Zutaten entscheiden ob er dies nur bei warmen oder auch kalten Temperaturen tut. Um die Lockwirkung noch zu steigern kannst du deinen Boilie auch noch in Dips einlegen, diese ziehen dann in den Boilie ein und werden im Wasser ebenfalls wieder abgegeben.

Über den Sinn kann man sicherlich vortrefflich streiten...


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Wobei ein pop up auch solamente funzen müsste. Tut es beim methodfeedern ja auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Ist es am Ende gar nicht Boilie oder Dip, sondern Futter plus Sichtbarkeit?


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Hier mal ein Beispiel für einen 100%igen Kunstköder am Haar. Die Maden sind aus Gummi und auftreibend und der ebenfalls auftreibende "Popup" ist eine Kunstoffperle aus einer Brandungsmontage. Das ganze steht wie eine "1" auf dem Futterplatz und ist absolut resistent gegenüber gierigen Kleinfischen. Aber das bisschen Futter rundherum sollte schon echt sein, es sei denn man fischt wirklich auf Sicht, oder auf bestimmt ausgemachte Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Hat schon mal einer rein auf Kunst OHNE Füttern gefangen?


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Ja. Aber nicht auf Karpfen, sondern beim Aitelfischen mit einem Boilie aus Weichgummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

gezielt?
Wie?


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Die Aitel standen unter einem relativ großen Schwemmholz- und Dreckteppich, wo man sie nicht direkt anwerfen konnte. Dort hatten sie Deckung und es wurde laufend Nahrung angespült.

Darum 2.5 oz. Festblei und ein bald 130 cm langes Monovorfach mit einem 12er Drennan Specialist, kurzes Haar und dann die weiche Gummikugel. Alles dich vor den Teppich geworfen und das lange Vorfach trieb schön drunter. Der Biss kam nach wenigen Minuten. Danach war Feierabend, wie das bei Döblen oft so ist, wenn einer gefangen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Das zeigt aber doch (was bisher geschrieben wurde), dass es viel mehr auf Optik als auf Geruch und Geschmack ankommt?


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Fische sind neugierig und wie sollte ein interessierter Karpfen das vermeintliche Leckerli testen? 
Er saugt es an und prüft es. 
Sicher, der ein oder andere fällt darauf herein aber auf Dauer gewinnt das gute fress und verwertbare.


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Das Problem ist ja auch weniger die Neugierde zu wecken, was recht einfach geht. Man muss die Fische auch allgemein für den Spot interessieren und sie zum fressen animieren. Das geht alleine mit künstlichen Ködern und Aromen eher weniger gut. Die funktionieren dann recht gut, wenn die fressenden Fische ausgemacht sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Karpfen sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr neugierig. Gerade deshalb funktionieren diese exterm auffälligen Popups und auch diverse "Fake-Köder" eigentlich recht gut. 

Der Karpfen erkennt es als Nahrung - und frisst es. Dann ist es aber auch schon zu spät. 

Man hört aber oft, dass in stark beangelten Gewässern diese sehr auffälligen Köder nicht mehr gut funktionieren - und viele Angler dann wieder auf "Unauffälligkeit" umschwenken und exakt mit den Ködern angeln, die auch als Futter eingesetzt werden. Das geht mitunter soweit, dass der Boilie als Hakenköder dann auch keine Verwendung mehr findet und einzelne oder sehr wenige Partikel (Tigernüsse / Mais etc.) als Hakenköder dienen. 

Insgesamt sind "Dips" und "Flavours" sicher auch dafür da um Angler zu fangen. In die Boilie-Tüte reinzuriechen und daraus irgendwas zu folgern ist oftmals eigentlich Unsinn. Als Menschen "riechen" wir an der Luft. Es kommt also darauf an, wie sich der Geruch in der Luft verbreitet - ein Karpfen hingegen riecht "im Wasser" - da liegt also neben all den physiologischen Unterschieden auch schonmal ein wenstlich anderes Trägermedium vor. 

Aber das ist halt Theorie - Ich hab es in der Praxis beim Feedern selber schon erlebt wie mit Knoblauch Aroma gedippte Maden den Unterschied gemacht haben. Warum das manchmal so ist?: Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Warum das manchmal so ist?: Keine Ahnung!


Und GENAU DAS will ich wissen von euch ..
:q:q

Teuer Boilie sparen und vernünftigen Dip nutzen oder beides zusammen oder (wegen Andal) nur Kunst..

Und warum!!


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Es gibt aber auch kaum eine Fischart, der per Interpretation mehr Intelligenz angedichtet wird, als dem Karpfen. Man hat bisweilen sogar den Eindruck, die Zielfische wären den Anglern hier deutlich überlegen, aber das ist dann wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

dazu hat ich mal nen Artikel geschrieben, muss ich mal suchen


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Teuer Boilie sparen und vernünftigen Dip nutzen oder beides zusammen oder (wegen Andal) nur Kunst...



Auf den Dipp kann man wohl getrost am ehesten verzichten und somit sparen. Aber um einen anständig gemachten Boilie, gute Pellets und als Eyecatcher etwas Kunstprodukte, oder zumindest stark ins künstlichen gehende Köder, wie kleine, grelle Popups, wird man nicht herumkommen. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man nicht nur Einzelergebnisse liefern möchte, wenn der Erfolg halbwegs konstant sein soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dazu hat ich mal nen Artikel geschrieben, muss ich mal suchen


vor 10 Jahren war das :q:q:q
Am Haken: Kluge Fische - Dumme Angler????


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> vor 10 Jahren war das :q:q:q
> Am Haken: Kluge Fische - Dumme Angler????



Viel wird sich nicht geändert haben und wenn dann eher zu Ungunsten bestimmter Angler. Spezialisierte Foren und Gruppen sprechen da Bände! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf den Dipp kann man wohl getrost am ehesten verzichten und somit sparen. Aber um einen anständig gemachten Boilie, gute Pellets und als Eyecatcher etwas Kunstprodukte, oder zumindest stark ins künstlichen gehende Köder, wie kleine, grelle Popups, wird man nicht herumkommen. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn man nicht nur Einzelergebnisse liefern möchte, wenn der Erfolg halbwegs konstant sein soll.


Naja, wenn ich mit grellen Plastekugeln an einem bekannten Fressplatz und/oder einem Futterplatz auch mal abends schnell nen Karpfen fangen kann, ohne das ganze Gerödel zu schleppen und ohne zig Sorten Boilies etc, vorhalten zu müssen, das würde für mich Karpfenangeln schon interessanter machen


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Aber irgendwie muss ja der regelmäßig besuchte Fressplatz zu Stande kommen. Das tut er meistens nicht von alleine und Abgreifer auf den Spots der Kollegen ... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es am Ende gar nicht Boilie oder Dip, sondern Futter plus Sichtbarkeit?



Wegen dem Fischmehl, das Überdeckt so gut wie jeden Geruch. Lockfutter im Method, relativ schwach im Geruch, da könnte der Boilie dann wieder eine Rolle von der Lockwirkung her für die Nase spielen.

Generell glaube ich aber, das Fische schon unterscheiden können wie werthaltig Nahrung ist. Wenn ich Hunger habe kommt mir auch schnell alles fettige Eiweißhaltige in den Sinn.

Fische werden da wohl ähnlich ticken und wenn irgendwas von Geruch her assoziiert das es lohnende Beute ist, dann wirds auch Inhaliert.

Und jetzt eine Weisheit eines Bekannten von mir. Deutscher Meister im Stippen:

"Du ziehst das Pferd falsch auf Christoph, du darfst nicht davon ausgehen das die Fische Hunger haben, sondern vielmehr, das sie Satt sind. Wenn du Pappsatt bist und ich dir ein Eisbein hinstelle wirst du dankend ablehnen. Wenn es aber die feinste Torte ist, findet sich immer Platz"


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Wenn du mit geringem Aufwand und wenig Futter und Ködern auskommen möchtest, dann ist intensives Spotting und die Verwendung von PVA sicher die reibungsärmere Option.


----------



## Nordan (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> "Du ziehst das Pferd falsch auf Christoph, du darfst nicht davon ausgehen das die Fische Hunger haben, sondern vielmehr, das sie Satt sind. Wenn du Pappsatt bist und ich dir ein Eisbein hinstelle wirst du dankend ablehnen. Wenn es aber die feinste Torte ist, findet sich immer Platz"



Vermenschlichen hilft aber gerade bei Fischen so gut wie garnicht.
Zumal dieser ich-bin-satt-jetzt-was-süßes-Gedanke einfach nur anerzogen ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Vermenschlichen hilft aber gerade bei Fischen so gut wie garnicht.
> Zumal dieser ich-bin-satt-jetzt-was-süßes-Gedanke einfach nur anerzogen ist.



Nö, das ist auch faktisch einfach falsch.

Glaubst du also ernsthaft, das Fische unter Wasser immer am Fressen sind? Alle Fische im Schwarm den gleichen Geschmack haben? Es gibt zig Videos von Engländern wo Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht wurden und sich eben genau das was du Absprichst sich abzeichnete.

Deshalb fängst du ja manchmal nur auf einen Köder, während alle anderen Versagen, um nach 4h zu bemerken das sie dann wieder einen anderen wollen.

Manchmal hast du beim Angeln auch enorm viele Schnurschwimmer, weil die Fische den Futterplatz mustern und einfach nur herumschwimmen, aber nichts will beissen. 

Und ich bin Satt " Will was Süßes" ist Sinngemäß. Ich schrieb doch, du musst etwas servieren was dem Fisch klar suggeriert, brauch ich!

Warum wohl Salz im Winter? :g


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mit grellen Plastekugeln an einem bekannten Fressplatz und/oder einem Futterplatz auch mal abends schnell nen Karpfen fangen kann, ohne das ganze Gerödel zu schleppen und ohne zig Sorten Boilies etc, vorhalten zu müssen, das würde für mich Karpfenangeln schon interessanter machen


Wenn du die Stellen kennst wo die Karpfen zum fressen hinziehen, kannst du getrost mit minimaler Köderausstattung zum Wasser fahren. :m
Ohne Plastik einfach mit nem Guten 
Pellet oder Boilie


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn du die Stellen kennst wo die Karpfen zum fressen hinziehen, kannst du getrost mit minimaler Köderausstattung zum Wasser fahren. :m
> Ohne Plastik einfach mit nem Guten
> Pellet oder Boilie



Auf Neudeutsch Stalking. Auf Süddeutsch Häuslschleicherei.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist es am Ende gar nicht Boilie oder Dip, sondern Futter plus Sichtbarkeit?



Um nochmal auf diese Frage zurückzukommen. 

Boilie, Dip, Futter und Sichtbarkeit - alles für sich kann Fisch bringen. Oftmals ist es halt die Kombination. 

Man muss halt für sich persönlich da eine gewisse Wertigkeit reinbringen und sie am Wasser in der jeweiligen Situation entsprechend anwenden. 

Wenn ich im Frühjahr schnell einen 3 Pfd Satzkarpfen aus dem 0,4ha Karpfenteich zum Räuchern fangen will, gehe ich die Sache anders an, als wenn ich es an einem Stausee auf einen der Top-Fische abgesehen habe. 

Bei mir kommt der Boilie als Köder explizit nicht zum Einsatz weil er so ein wahnsinniger Fischmagnet ist. Da gibt es Köder die wesentlich attraktiver für den Fisch sind, braucht man nur mal bei den Stippern zu schauen, nicht umsonst hängen da Zuckmückenlarven etc. am Haken - und eben keine Boilies. 

Der Boilie kommt zum Einsatz weil er bestimmte Eigenschaften mitbringt die andere Köder halt nicht bieten können. Hält lange am Haken bzw. Haar (Zeitjoker!) und ist kleinfischresistent. 

Diese Eigenschaften machen es auch möglich, dass man unter bestimmten Umständen die Karpfen an Boilies als "natürliche" Nahrung gewöhnt. Dazu ist es meiner Meinung nach von Vorteil, dass er von den Nährstoffen her zumindest grob der natürlichen Nahrung entspricht - ob er dann nach Pfeffer oder Banane riecht, nunja - das ist glaube ich nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*

Wenn aber Fische doch (angeblich)  so neugierig sind, dass sie auf Futterplätzen (natürlich oder künstlich durch anfüttern) eh mal "versuchen" wollen, müsste das doch immer passen, einfach einen möglichst auffälligen und resistenten Köder (>>Plastekugel, Schaumstoff etc.) mit möglichst ebenfalls auffälligem Geruch/Dip zu präsentieren..

Auch gerade für längere Sitzungen: 
Plastekugeln werden ja nicht weggefressen...

Gibts eigentlich noch keine Hohlkugeln mit Duftkissen/Schaumstoff drin oder sowas in der Art?

Hab auch mal das Thema erweitert um "Kunst"..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich noch keine Hohlkugeln mit Duftkissen/Schaumstoff drin oder sowas in der Art?



Gibt es, frag mich aber bitte jetzt nicht von welcher Firma. Diese zweiteilige, aufschaubbare Kugel mit Löchern kann man füllen und statt des Boilies an das Haar knoten.
War eigentlich gedacht um in krebsverseuchten Gewässern zu angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

ha - kein Geschäft für den Schwaben ;-))))

Wenn das da funzt (krebsversucht), müsste es sonst überall ja auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Damyl (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Ich benutze Schaumstoff-Gehörschutzstöpsel als Popup 
Nahrungsmittelaromen als Dip. 
Angeboten am Haar ...meistens in Kombination mit Hartmais, aber auch mal Solo.
Anfüttern mit üblichen Ködern.
Konnte noch nicht feststellen das ich schlechter fange als meine Boillie-Kollegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

ach guck, ein Praktiker!


----------



## Leech (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Bei uns fängt einer ganz gut, nachdem er mit Grundfutter und ein wenig Mais die Stelle vorfüttert und hinterher an seinen Haken einfach nur grell gefärbte Kunstmaiskörner ans Haar ranhängt.


----------



## Damyl (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Bin nicht weit von Schwaben weg :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das da funzt (krebsversucht), müsste es sonst überall ja auch gehen, oder?


Definitiv. 

Am Rande: Ich kenne Leute, die haben aus einer Wette herraus mit den 4er Legosteinen Fische gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> die haben aus einer Wetter herraus mit den 4er Legosteinen Fische gefangen.


Hammer - das ist dann ja nur Farbe/Plaste.....


----------



## Nordan (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö, das ist auch faktisch einfach falsch.
> 
> Glaubst du also ernsthaft, das Fische unter Wasser immer am Fressen sind? Alle Fische im Schwarm den gleichen Geschmack haben? Es gibt zig Videos von Engländern wo Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht wurden und sich eben genau das was du Absprichst sich abzeichnete.
> 
> ...



Diese Forumulierung gefällt mir schon wesentlich besser und ist auch praktisch korrekter. Dankeschön!#6
Ich reagiere immer sehr allergisch, wenn ich den Fisch=SoWieMensch Vergleich lese.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Diese Forumulierung gefällt mir schon wesentlich besser und ist auch praktisch korrekter. Dankeschön!#6
> Ich reagiere immer sehr allergisch, wenn ich den Fisch=SoWieMensch Vergleich lese.



War nicht meine Intention. Das wäre übers Ziel hinaus und nicht Haltbar. Sollte Sinnbildlich sein. Bin ich auch absolut bei dir, führt dann in einer Diskussion immer in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Gibt es, frag mich aber bitte jetzt nicht von welcher Firma. Diese zweiteilige, aufschaubbare Kugel mit Löchern kann man füllen und statt des Boilies an das Haar knoten.
> War eigentlich gedacht um in krebsverseuchten Gewässern zu angeln.



ich denke, du meinst da den paster der firma naturebaits...

https://www.naturebaits.de/berichte/2015/oktober-2016/der-paster.html


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip oder Boilie?*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ich denke, du meinst da den paster der firma naturebaits...
> 
> https://www.naturebaits.de/berichte/2015/oktober-2016/der-paster.html



Ja, genau, da sind sie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Lässt mich ja immer noch nicht in Ruhe.

Hab mal die Suche bemüht und geguckt, was ausgespuckt wird, wenn man danach sucht, was ein "guter" (>>also fängiger?) Boilie ist:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/go...SO-8859-1&q=was+ist+ein+guter+Boilie&sa=Suche

Da hat man ganz schön was zu lesen. 

Das meiste aber wohl noch aus Zeiten, wo keiner auf die Idee gekommen wäre, mit Plasteködern oder duftgetränktem Schaumstoff Karpfen zu angeln..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Das mit dem ganzen Gedippe und Gepimpe von den Ködern...Muss das ehrlich sein? Ging ja früher auch ohne. Bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, aber ich habe mal nen Video gesehen, wo jemand alternative Karpfenköder getestet hat. Darunter Erbsen, Bohnen, Kichererbsen etc. Mit jedem dieser Köder hat er gefangen. Klar, man weiß nicht wie lange er wirklich dafür ansaß, Video wurde vielleicht zusammengeschnitten etc. Aber dieses Video hat gezeigt, dass es auch ohne Boilie, Dip oder Schaumstoff geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Klar geht das . 
Aber gehts besser?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Is halt die Sache. Man will ja möglichst schnell nen Fisch fangen. Mit nem starken Dip holt man sich die Fische wohlmöglich schneller an den Platz. 
 Ist halt schwierig Köder direkt miteinander zu vergleichen. Dafür spielen die äußeren Einflüsse eine zu große Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Eben.

Geht ja keiner angeln um schlechter zu fangen.

Und daher macht man sich (z. B. hier) Gedanken, wie man besser fangen könnte oder was letztlich den Fangerfolg ausmacht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Der letztendliche Fangerfolg hängt mit Sicherheit zum Großteil von anderen Dingen ab, aber nicht vom Köder ;-)


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lässt mich ja immer noch nicht in Ruhe.
> 
> Hab mal die Suche bemüht und geguckt, was ausgespuckt wird, wenn man danach sucht, was ein "guter" (>>also fängiger?) Boilie ist:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/go...SO-8859-1&q=was+ist+ein+guter+Boilie&sa=Suche
> ...


Hab seit Jahren Boilies im Schrank liegen, die riechen noch immer und würden mit Sicherheit auch noch Fische fangen.
Dazu noch ein paar künstliche Maiskörner und ein paar (nicht ölige) Pellets und du hättest alles für einen Karpfenansitz zu Hause.

Beim Stippen oder Feedern habe ich auch gern "Mystic" verwendet.
Das ist so klebriges Zeug, stinkt wie Uhu (Kleber) und kommt in kleinen Tuben daher.
Gerade wenn es ganz frisch am Haken war, gab es oft sehr heftige Bisse.


----------



## KrFritz (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Bei mir ist es ja mit den Karpfen nicht weit her, bin da absolut kein Profi. Wenn ich mal einen Karpfen fangen will habe ich meistens nichts an tollem, spezial Futter/Dip o.ä zu Hause. Aus der "Not" heraus muss ich nehmen was in der Küche vorhanden ist/war.
Ich habe also probiert mit günstigen Mittel zu fangen.
Kartoffeln, Stück Karotte als Farbtupfer etc. Mais am Haar, evtl ne Erbse oder zwei.
Ich war sehr überrascht, über die Fänge. Natürlich spielen "Konditionierung", Gewöhnung, Gewässer etc eine Rolle - aber meiner bescheidenden Meinung nach, ist da viel Psychologie und Marketing bei.
Was ich aber noch sagen muss, ich gehe hin und wieder mal los um die Friedfische zu ärgern. Mal eine Feederrute raus beim Köderfisch angeln, zusätzlich zur Stippe. Konstant und dauerhaft ist also etwas anderes.

Was kann günstiger als Kartoffeln sein? in Salzwasser gekocht, extra Prise Salz dran, Muskat, Paprika, Chilli, Honig oder was die Küche so her gibt. Ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass Boilies dort mehr leisten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

Vorteil Boilies:
Kannste über Nacht liegen, weil halt hart. 

Fällt bei eher kurzen Ansitzen weniger ins Gewicht


----------



## KrFritz (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Fängt Dip, Boilie oder sogar Kunst den Karpfen?*

stimmt..das ist auch so ein Punkt bei den Karpfenanglern der mich "nervös" machen würde. Einen Köder über Nacht draußen lassen, da juckt es mir doch in Fingern zu kontrollieren ob noch alles i.O. ist. Da lobe ich mir Würmer, da kann ich mit Recht überprüfen und neu anködern. 
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, ein auf Haltbarkeit getrimmter Boilie gibt da Sicherheit. Dann bin ich raus aus dem Austausch und lese eifrig mit.


----------

